# Weather Sticker in Your Signature



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

I wasn't a 100% sure where to post this, but since its weather related, I thought this might be the most appropriate spot....

A weather sticker is a simple graphic that you put in your signature to display your current weather conditions. There are several websites that offer these and for the most part the method I show you will work for all of them. For demonstration purposes I will be using Http://www.weatherforyou.com. Below are a few of different options you'd be able to use in your signature.







Please *DO NOT* chose the overly large stickers. Not only will they make your signature look cumbersome, but it will slow the loading speed of the web pages and bring dial-up users to a screeching halt!


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Now for the fun!

Follow this link to http://www.weatherforyou.com and choose the style sticker you want. Once you've located the style you want to display click on the _"click here to automatically generate the HTML code"_ link provided below it. Next you need to input your desired city and state for which you want the weather.

At this point you will have some code similar to this:

```
[URL=http://www.weatherforyou.com/weather/massachusetts/lowell.html]
[IMG alt="Latest Lowell, Massachusetts, weather"]http://www.weatherforyou.net/fcgi-bin/hw3/hw3.cgi?config=png&forecast=hourly&alt=hwihourly&place=lowell&state=ma&country=us&hwvbg=&hwvtc=&hwvdisplay=[/IMG][/URL]
```
The important information we want out of that gibberish is the image location. You can find that by locating the

```
<img src=>
```
 section of code. From here you will want to copy the web address that follows those tags. Be careful to only get the section you need which will be located *within* the quotation marks. From the prior example, the code you need to extract is:


```
http://www.weatherforyou.net/fcgi-bin/hw3/hw3.cgi?config=png&forecast=hourly&alt=hwihourly&place=lowell&state=ma&country=us&hwvbg=&hwvtc=&hwvdisplay=
```
*Note:* I stopped at the first quotation mark and did not include them in the code I need.

Your almost there!

Now, using the code you extracted you need to enter your user control panel and go to your signature settings (link should work if your logged in). Once there simply add the image tags to your extracted code so it looks like the following:

```
[IMG]http://www.weatherforyou.net/fcgi-bin/hw3/hw3.cgi?config=png&forecast=zone&alt=hwizonemicro&place=lowell&state=ma&country=us&hwvbg=&hwvtc=&daysonly=3[/IMG]
```
*Note:* The ending tag has to have the "/" or it won't work properly

Now simply save the changes and your new signature should load the sticker!

*Side note: *Some of you may notice that the code we originally worked with will work fine when using in a normal forum post. This is because HTML is turned _on_ for forum posts but turned _off_ on signatures.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

thanks for the info....mine just stop showing up...idk what happen


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Is the code still in your signature? If so, post it and I'll tell you whats wrong.


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey..thats pretty cool but does it also update or did I just capture the image?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

tls22;950154 said:


> thanks for the info....mine just stop showing up...idk what happen


The reason is because they disables HTML in sigs.


----------



## billet-boy (Dec 31, 2007)

cool will this stay up to date?


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

billet-boy;952427 said:


> cool will this stay up to date?


Looks like it does.. :bluebounc One cool thing is while online I can keep an eye on the area I may be plowing, while only 10 minutes away it is another 1500 feet higher and gets much more snow.


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

Except... its not foggy here, or that cold


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*i cant get it to work*


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*Got it*



samjr;1076235 said:


>


thanks for the info took me some time lol tymusic


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Mine will not work either*

<a href="http://www.weatherforyou.com/weather/michigan/milford.html">
<aimg src="http://www.weatherforyou.net/fcgi-bin/hw3/hw3.cgi?config=png&forecast=zandh&alt=hwizandh&place=milford&state=mi&country=us&daysonly=2&maxdays=5" width="375" height="270" border="0" alt="Latest Milford, Michigan, weather conditions and forecast"></>


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

snowman6;1077451 said:


> <a href="http://www.weatherforyou.com/weather/michigan/milford.html">
> <aimg src="http://www.weatherforyou.net/fcgi-bin/hw3/hw3.cgi?config=png&forecast=zandh&alt=hwizandh&place=milford&state=mi&country=us&daysonly=2&maxdays=5" width="375" height="270" border="0" alt="Latest Milford, Michigan, weather conditions and forecast"></>












try that copy and past this in all it needs was









Sorry try this


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*Sorry lol*

<a href="http://www.weatherforyou.com/weather/michigan/milford.html">
<aimg src="http://www.weatherforyou.net/fcgi-bin/hw3/hw3.cgi?config=png&forecast=zandh&alt=hwizandh&place=milford&state=mi&country=us&daysonly=2&maxdays= 5" width="375" height="270" border="0" alt="Latest Milford, Michigan, weather conditions and forecast"></> 
@ the stat put


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

*damn*

It just keeps saying invalid message I copied and pastedthe secong reply you gave and put the








so damn I guess whatever Thanks for your help though :waving:


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*sorry i got i t now for u lol*



snowman6;1077513 said:


> It just keeps saying invalid message I copied and pastedthe secong reply you gave and put the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.weatherforyou.net/fcgi-bin/hw3/hw3.cgi?config=png&forecast=zandh&alt=hwizandh&place=milford&state=mi&country=us&daysonly=2&maxdays=5" width="375" height="270" border="0" alt="Latest Milford, Michigan, weather conditions and forecast[/IMG]

but the


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*if i put it i get this lol*


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Thank you*

Got it:redbounce:redbounce:redbounce:waving:


----------

